# the new "craze"



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I was browsing on Jack's breeder's site to see if his brother was still for sale and I saw at the bottom something about "pocket pugs". A little bit confused I continued to read and realized that she bread a chi and a pug to get a "chug". Which is much better than a pug since its so small :evil: This lady. :evil: 


http://www.countrysidecanine.com/mycustompage0003.htm


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Oh geez what's next?


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I saw those on puppyfind.com! :evil: This is ridiculous!! :roll:


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i have seen that breeders site before. you can tell she doesn't care about breed standard, look at the chis they aren't even close to standard. and her prices are ridiculous :roll:


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

u think thats bad.. you should have seen her house  im so glad i got jack out of there. i want to buy all of them and give them good homes


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

its so sad that she still in business. i wouldnt buy a pup from her ever. you can tell by her website she isnt a good breeder. i cant even imagine her house :roll: im glad you rescued jack :wink:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Isn't a 'chug' the way guys sometimes drink beer :lol: I didn't know it was a 'dog' too, where do they get these names :lol: 

On a more serious note grrr dont these people ever consider the health of these pug crosses?? Mixing a chi with a pug is just asking for trouble and HUGE vet bills.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Ugh I am so tired of the "designer breeds". :evil: I really hope the craze dies down soon. I don't see how any of the designer dog breeders can claim they're bettering the breed or breeding responsibly because there is no breed standard for such dogs and breeding two breeds that have seperate health concerns to have a puppy which may have major problems. And, breeding a blue merle to a pug no less. :roll:

I'm glad you got little Jack out of there, who knows where he might have gone with his eye problem. Selling mixed breed puppies like that as something great and rare just make me want to scream. :shock:


----------



## sweetestlove (Mar 10, 2006)

While I think doing this intentionally is so not right! If I saw a Chug in a shelter, I wouldn't even be able to contain myself. How cute would a pug/chi mix be?? Anyone see any pix of adult or larger puppies. I swear I don't want one, but I do want to see a picture.


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

wow that is crazy those poor little doggys. she offeres payment plans? and discounts? that's like a pet coupon?! this is nuts :shock:


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

sweetestlove said:


> While I think doing this intentionally is so not right! If I saw a Chug in a shelter, I wouldn't even be able to contain myself. How cute would a pug/chi mix be?? Anyone see any pix of adult or larger puppies. I swear I don't want one, but I do want to see a picture.


HMMMM I was thinking OMG that would be an ugly dog lol. I am really curious to see what an adult would look like. I think chi's are cute and pugs are cute but a cross of the 2. I am picturing something with a big fat head and a little chi body lol.


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

This is all I could find on the net.

Chug
Chihuahua / Pug Cross

The Chug is not a pure bred dog. It is a cross between the Chihuahua and the Pug. The best way to determine the temperament of a mixed breed is to look up all breeds in the cross and know you can get any combination of any of the characteristics found in either breed. This hybrid cross is recognized by the American Canine Hybrid Club.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I think they might be cute when they are little but not so much when they grow older. :? 

I found this guy on Dogster.


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

that is one messed up lookin dog!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

heres a few pictures i found. i think every dog is cute but i dont know. i guess just the idea is what puts me off. i think its terrible to do that. pugs and chihuahuas are perfect. why mix them??? they're trying to shrink down all the dogs, its terrible. poor little guys. i hope they're lucky ones and have happy healthy lives


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

It's also ridiculous that she's selling these dogs for $500! :shock: Diesel is a *purebred *Chi & CKC registered and he was only $400!


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

My niece was visiting from AZ over the holidays and brought her dog.. turns out she's a "Chi-weenie" chihuahua doxie? And has a terrible overbite as if she had the top jaw of a doxie and the bottom of a chihuahua... That wasn't so bad as she was a rescue... but then she comes up with the idea that she'd love to breed her to Tucker.. thankgoodness I didn't have to get into a family argument since Tucker is fixed.. grrrrrrrr


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

:shock:
Just looked up this (if you'll excuse my honest opinion!) ridiculous American Canine Hybrid Club...
These are the recognised hybrids for chihuahuas (more than for most other breeds)... :shock: :evil: 

Chihuahua-Dachshund Chiweenie 

Chihuahua-Jack Russell Terrier Jack Chi

Chihuahua-Japanese Chin Chin-wa 

Chihuahua-Maltese Malchi 

Chihuahua-Maltese Malchi 

Chihuahua-MinPin Chipin 

Chihuahua-Papillon Chion 

Chihuahua-Pekingese Cheeks 

Chihuahua-Pomeranian Chiranian 

Chihuahua-Poodle Wapoo 

Chihuahua-Pug Chug 

Chihuahua-Rat Terrier Rat-Cha 

Chihuahua-Shih Tzu  ShiChi 

Chihuahua-Toy Fox Terrier Taco Terrier 

Chihuahua-Yorkshire Terrier Chorkie


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

there is actually a woman with a sight near my town who sells "taco" terriers. poor little things i mean the point of breeding is supposed to be to keep them standard right? (from what i have learned on this sight) they are just in it for the money for sure


----------



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

*Registered?*

How can these so called CHUGS be registered with the CKC, they're mutts???

Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Here's a couple pics I found:

This one is pretty cute:









Maybe not such a good combo... :? 









Mixes are so strange (not in a bad way necessarily) because you can pick out random traits from different breeds. Obviously, but I mean if you look at that second pic you can see the chi and pug at the same time... :roll:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: Registered?*



Sidech said:


> How can these so called CHUGS be registered with the CKC, they're mutts???
> 
> Doesn't make sense to me.


It's not on their website: http://www.continentalkennelclub.com/BreedAlpha.aspx?AlphaBreeds=C


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I don't understand how people will spend so much money on a mixed breed when they can get the same dog from a shelter.


----------



## RoxyGirl (Feb 16, 2006)

A friend of mine resucued a Chi pug mix dog from a shelter. She also rescured a pug begel(?) mix.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I think they're cute dogs, alot of mixed breeds are cute but I can't see breeding them on purpose when there are already tons of chi-weenies and chugs and doodles and more in shelters. If you want a mix why not adopt?


----------



## luvmyprince (Oct 27, 2005)

i cannot stand the term "designer dogs" it really pisses me off!!! who do these people think they are!! :angry1:


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Tucker said:


> My niece was visiting from AZ over the holidays and brought her dog.. turns out she's a "Chi-weenie" chihuahua doxie? And has a terrible overbite as if she had the top jaw of a doxie and the bottom of a chihuahua... That wasn't so bad as she was a rescue... but then she comes up with the idea that she'd love to breed her to Tucker.. thankgoodness I didn't have to get into a family argument since Tucker is fixed.. grrrrrrrr



well Jemini is a "Chi-weenie" i just found out what her designer name is from reading your post. i paid $400, i got her becasue she was cute and the breeder wasn't passing her off as a "Chi-weenie" she told me stright out that she was a "mistake" from her sisters dogs that came over to visit. 

i went to her house looking for a full chi but left with jemini! to me she's cute but i don't like the idea of mixing the breeds becasue like you all i think it's stupid and jemini lucked out becasue her parts are not bad looking. some people don't even know she 's part doxie till i tell them, but because i see her every day i can see the doxie in her. she has there long body and nose


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

She is soooo cute.


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Personally, I think they're hidious.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I dont think I've seen a dog that I thought was hideous...I've seen some that I wouldn't really want to have..but if it came down to it and they needed a home..I'd be the first one in line.


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

i love chis and i always thought if i ever got a different breed it would be a pug - so the mix sounded cute!
but when i saw those pics - yuk!!! i think there best left as two seperate breeds! i dont think you can ever really tell what a mix is gonna turn out like when its older and all puppies are cute!


----------



## tasel (Dec 2, 2005)

What they probably tried doing was to get a miniature version of a pug...

I had one when I was like 5 yrs old - he was given to me by neighbours as a gift (they also gave me a cat - anything I wanted!!!). Anyways, the pug I had was the size of Toby, my older Chi, fully grown! He looked really cute, but I think he was a one-off... like when you get really small Chis sometimes and the brothers & sisters turn out quite large...


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

xCara said:


> Personally, I think they're hidious.


i like there color 
:wink:


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: Registered?*



Sidech said:


> How can these so called CHUGS be registered with the CKC, they're mutts???
> 
> Doesn't make sense to me.


They're not, are they? :?

They're registered with this ridiculous American Canine Hybrid Club or whatever it's called. 

I don't have a problem with crosses if they are a genuine mistake, but otherwise...
That said, the Labradoodle is becoming very popular over here (don't know about in the US?), along with Yorkiepoos and Cockapoos. To some extent, the poodle crosses are vaguely understandable - they're great for allergy sufferers who otherwise have very few canine friends. That said, why can't we introduce more of hypoallergenic breeds already in existence, eg: the beautiful Coton de Tulear...?! :evil:


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

yeah anyone can SAY their dogs are registered with whatever club, and very likely their purebred mother and purebred father are ckc registered and there just trying to pass the pups off as ckc registerable.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i dont think the chugs or whatever are cute. i hate that people are dumb enough to pay a ridiculous price for mutts :roll: its different when its a rescue but i would never pay for a mixed dog. it just seems like now its all money and no one cares about the dogs  the sad thing is they are becomming more popular its seems and its not going away anytime soon. i ahve seen lots of designers dogs and just have to laugh when people tell me they are registered...ya right. :lol: :lol:


----------



## EnoughLuv4_two (Aug 4, 2005)

I have both breeds at home ... two Chihuahua's and Pug. I love the look of both breeds immensely, but I don't think they should ever be breed together. First and foremost, the Pug breed is soooo much larger than a Chi. I suppose the father would have to be smaller than the mother, but in this case ... which dog would that be? My Pug is 10 months and he weighs about 15lbs. already.


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

EnoughLuv4_two said:


> which dog would that be? My Pug is 10 months and he weighs about 15lbs. already.


Ah. Well... here's what you need....
http://www.sell.com/224XG6
:wink: 

(As an aside, $2,200 for a pug :shock: And $2,200 for a dog that is essentially the runt of the litter :shock: :shock: )


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

i think muts make the best dogs personally (for me cause i have kids) but most muts here are accidents u know i have a female left her out in heat and wham she's preggo. but to breed these dogs for 500 bucks each is rediculous. every mut i have got was free- they just wanted to get rid of them. i've decided if we have an accidental pregnancy with our female we will sell the pups for like 25 bucks each and save it to get her spayed


----------



## kenya (Dec 19, 2005)

~Jessie~ said:


> I don't understand how people will spend so much money on a mixed breed when they can get the same dog from a shelter.



I agree!!


----------



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

*Doodles mixes*

Someone said something about Mixed poodles (labradoodles and so forth) are better for allergies but for a lot of people, it's not even true. We have allergies in the house and tried having a poodle and guess what, we had more problems allergy wise with this dog than any other we tried. The reason is they need a lot of grooming and everytime you groom, you send all the allergens flying up in the air... Guess what dog has been the best for our allergies? Our chihuahua! She's so small and needs barely any grooming. From my own personal experience, Chihuahuas are the dogs recommend for allergies when the person is allergic to dandruffs.


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Jemini is cute! And yes I can see the doxie in her. The problem with my neices dog was that she had a very bad bite which caused her problems with eating and gave her dental issues. The idea of breeding her was only what put me off.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I think all of the dogs shown are cute, I love doggies.  But I think it is very wrong to purposely breed two different breeds. I'd rather go to the shelter and give a doggy that has been waiting for a home one, rather than going and buying one from one of those ridiculous breeders.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

All of the dogs are really adorable, but there are so many cute mixed breeds in shelters. I would never pay a breeder top dollar for a mixed dog that was purposely bred.


----------



## tasel (Dec 2, 2005)

Bubblymintyaero said:


> EnoughLuv4_two said:
> 
> 
> > which dog would that be? My Pug is 10 months and he weighs about 15lbs. already.
> ...



That's the kind of pug I had when I was 5. Up until I was a grown-up, I thought that was supposed to be the normal size of a pug!!! 

Ooooooh... I know I SHOULDN'T like the pug puppy, but I do, it's so cute... and it costs about the same as a chi in the UK...


----------



## poppy (Mar 23, 2006)

I just have to laugh at the prices charged for mongrels.. thats all the so called "designer dogs" are.... mongrels...mixed breeds.. mutts.. but give them a "classy" tag and some fool will buy them! I have to say that I did not think any of those dogs were particularly cute in the way that Chis are ... but I do like the yorkie and chinese crested cross I saw on "wizard of claws" but again would never buy one from a dealer/breeder who was just messing around trying to get a "toy" or a "teacup" or a "purse size".. :twisted: accidental breeding .. more understandable and certainly not for sale at those prices
OH and for the first time today I saw a "minature tiny tiny teacup chi" listed as a different breed to a "normal" chi :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Poppy


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

tasel said:


> Bubblymintyaero said:
> 
> 
> > EnoughLuv4_two said:
> ...


 :lol: 
Yes, they are rather sweet, but $2,200 for a pup in the US - that's just crazy! Pugs are about the same price as chis in the UK, I think, so, you're right, over here $2,200 wouldn't be so bad


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

poppy said:


> OH and for the first time today I saw a "minature tiny tiny teacup chi" listed as a different breed to a "normal" chi :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Poppy


Erm, you mean you didn't realise they _are_ different?! :shock: 
Just ask Becky at TexasTeacups... :wink: 
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Bubblymintyaero said:


> EnoughLuv4_two said:
> 
> 
> > which dog would that be? My Pug is 10 months and he weighs about 15lbs. already.
> ...


Aside from the price.. that is one of the cutest Pug I've ever seen in my whole life! I'm in love! :love5:


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

I think a vast majority of the world has lost all sense of sanity.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

he's cute i never clicked the link but he looks like thoes toys from mac donalds


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

that tiny pug is definitely cute but that can't be healthy right? how'd they get them so small??


----------

